# Photoshop Datei korrekt für Illustrator erstellen/abspeichern (Vektoren)



## saladbowl (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab bisher hier keine wirklich Antwort für dieses Problem gefunden. (Ausser, speicher es als EPS, dann passt es in Illustrator)

Ich möchte eigentlich was ganz simples machen.
Ich habe ein Firmenlogo als EPS Vektor - das habe ich per Place.. Funktion eingefügt.
Hinzu kommen 2 Layer Text. Das Möchte ich nun so speichern, dass die Farben korrekt ankommen, Text und Logo als Vektoren gespeichert werden und in Illustrator als solche erkannt und weiterverwendet werden können.

Übersicht:

1x Logo Vektor
2x Schrift (In Hauseigenem Font den die Agentur die es bekommt nicht hat, darum in Form von Vektoren erhalten muss)

Wäre wirklich super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Photoshop CS2, falls es eine Rolle spielt.

Dankö!


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Februar 2008)

Steht dir kein Illustrator zur Verfügung?

Den Text kannst du ja in einen Pfad umwandeln welcher dann auch in Illu geöffnet werden kann. 

Farben können natürlich immer anders ankommen (RGB/CMYK)

Vielleicht habe ich die Frage auch nicht verstanden. 



Alex


----------



## saladbowl (21. Februar 2008)

Nein, Illustrator habe ich leider nicht.
Wie wandle ich die Schrift korrekt um? Ne detailierte Beschreibung wäre super.
Farben sind nicht soo schlimm, ich kann der Druckerei die genaue Pantone angeben.
Das mit den Vektoren für Illustrator ist eigentlich der Hauptpunkt.

Die Frage also noch einmal: Wie erstelle ich ein Photoshop Dokument mit Grafik und Text so, dass es sich in Illustrator zum Druck auf grossen Flächen öffnen und weiterverarbeiten lässt?


----------



## saladbowl (21. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist auch, dass ich zwar mit der Place... Option das Logo als Vektor importieren kann, aber sobald ich dann mit Enter bestätige verliert es die Vektor Eigenschaften. Warum ist das so? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## qXp (22. Februar 2008)

1. schriften in pfade umwandeln 
2. logo in auswahl stellen (zauberstab, besser pfadwerkzeug!) und die auswahl als arbeitspfad speichern. 
(2 farben = 2 arbeitspfade ... usw. --> alles auf einer pfadebene) auswahl gegebenenfalls bearbeiten (bügeln) 
3. das dokument speicherst du als tiff, psd oder eps inkl. pfade ab. 

die arbeitspfade per drag und drop in illu platzieren (--> placen) und einfärben.
pixelfarbe aus photoshop bleibt auch in illu ein pixelbild.

andere alternative kenn ich nicht bzw. gibts nicht, lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren.

gruß qXp


----------

